# How Do You Deal with Riders with Pets



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

When riders wish to enter my car with a pet, I charge a $10 service fee for each uncaged pet. Caged pets - no problem. The reason for this policy is because I have black upholstery, and after a pet rides I have to go offline to vacuum and deodorize the upholstery. I likely lose more than $10 in fares while I'm offline, but I'm a softie for people who travel with their pets, so I only charge $10. I'm not sure how Uber feels about this and, frankly, I don't care. But here is the note I sent to Uber this morning on the topic.

_I'm an Uber driver and I keep the interior of my car immaculately clean. I also have black upholstery. Ergo, when riders have pets I charge a $10 service fee for each uncaged pet. If the pet is caged, I don't charge a service fee. But an uncaged pet necessitates a trip to the vacuum cleaner and a spritzing of upholstery deodorizer, that likely costs me more than $10 in lost fares. As an independent contractor I have say over what goes on in my car, so I don't see a problem with my policy. Uber is OK with such a policy, correct?_​


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

I support your policy, and believe it to be reasonable, but that would not be compliant with ADA Policies if it is a Service Animal.
Emotional Support animals do not count as as service animal per Federal ADA Laws, but you would need to check local regulations, as they may be included in some states/localities.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

That's an excellent point and I failed to mention it. Service dogs are tresated just like humans in my car. Thank you for bringing up that point.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

No issues with pets "Dogs", more issues with the Pax, I have had pit bulls in my car with no issues, most people have small lap dogs, my last pax with a dog had a French bulldog terrier, the small bat ear dog, his name was max and he had a snoring problem, poor little fella, they dragged him out in the wee hours to fly out of town for Christmas.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> No issues with pets "Dogs", more issues with the Pax, I have had pit bulls in my car with no issues, most people have small lap dogs, my last pax with a dog had a French bulldog terrier, the small bat ear dog, his name was max and he had a snoring problem, poor little fella, they dragged him out in the wee hours to fly out of town for Christmas.


Cool story. I love dogs. I also love cats - I have a couple. But if they want a ride in Desert Driver's car, they have to compensate me for my clean-up time. That's not unreasonable by any reckoning.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a small shop vac in the trunk, it takes 5 minutes to take care of any hairs left on the rug.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ode=as2&tag=ubne0c-20&linkId=2N2RMERUTUVPHLRM


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't charge anything and I gladly let the pet in after I pet and play with it myself. I love animals. I own two cats and a ball python. Want to get a dog soon.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I have a small shop vac in the trunk, it takes 5 minutes to take care of any hairs left on the rug.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AQEQNA/?tag=ubne0c-20


Excellent idea. And you should be charging for the pet rides to compensate you for your time to vacuum and to recover the cost of the vac. Business expenses should always be recovered somewhere.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> I don't charge anything and I gladly let the pet in after I pet and play with it myself. I love animals. I own two cats and a ball python. Want to get a dog soon.


Oh, don't get me wrong. I love animals, too, and I always play with the animal if the owner and animal are receptive to that. But I also charge for the service. There's no good reason not to and pet owners understand that that's just part of responsible pet ownership.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> When riders wish to enter my car with a pet, I charge a $10 service fee for each uncaged pet. Caged pets - no problem. The reason for this policy is because I have black upholstery, and after a pet rides I have to go offline to vacuum and deodorize the upholstery. I likely lose more than $10 in fares while I'm offline, but I'm a softie for people who travel with their pets, so I only charge $10. I'm not sure how Uber feels about this and, frankly, I don't care. But here is the note I sent to Uber this morning on the topic.
> 
> _I'm an Uber driver and I keep the interior of my car immaculately clean. I also have black upholstery. Ergo, when riders have pets I charge a $10 service fee for each uncaged pet. If the pet is caged, I don't charge a service fee. But an uncaged pet necessitates a trip to the vacuum cleaner and a spritzing of upholstery deodorizer, that likely costs me more than $10 in lost fares. As an independent contractor I have say over what goes on in my car, so I don't see a problem with my policy. Uber is OK with such a policy, correct?_​


I would love to hear about Uber' reply of your $10 cleaning fee. please keep us posted. Thanks


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> No issues with pets "Dogs", more issues with the Pax, I have had pit bulls in my car with no issues, most people have small lap dogs, my last pax with a dog had a French bulldog terrier, the small bat ear dog, his name was max and he had a snoring problem, poor little fella, they dragged him out in the wee hours to fly out of town for Christmas.


For the record, I don't charge extra for ugly or homely dogs. Likewise, I don't impose a surcharge for ugly or homely people. That's just the kinda guy Desert Driver is! A true man of the people.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> I would love to hear Uber' reply about your $10 cleaning fee. please keep us posted. Thanks


Indeed! But ultimately, Uber has nothing to say about it. We're IC's, after all. If Uber wants to buy my car and I continue to drive it, then they can impose whatever policy they like.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Indeed! But ultimately, Uber has nothing to say about it. We're IC's, after all. If Uber wants to buy my car and I continue to drive it, then they can impose whatever policy they like.


Your right about we are IC's, but they can simply deactivate a driver from servicing them for even a asking tip or to pay cash from a ride, if a rider reports it. It's been done and drivers have posted here on this forum how they got deactivated. Just like you don't have to accept something you don't like to do in your business, they don't have to accept service from you in their business. So they maybe not have a say on your rules of service, all they need to do is not have your service work for them. I really hope they are okay with your cleaning fee, that way we all can start charging cash extra for anything we don't like. I don't see Uber buying anyone's car, what I can see happen to a driver is the deactivation button being used. Good luck with that, and let us all know when and if okay to start charging. (Please post the your email reply from Uber when and if you get it) I'll start make my list of extra charges I would like impose on their clients. Thanks again!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Desert Driver - I didn't answer the poll, it's sort of "loaded" with the last option being the only reasonable one because all animals smell in one way or another LOL  You should smell my Great Dane from time to time - lol.

I haven't had to personally resort to any type of fee for accepting riders with pets (not service animals). I guess riders in my area don't feel it's necessary to travel with their pets anywhere. I did take 2 riders to the airport with their cat in a carrier, they were going home from School and had to take their pet with them.

Have you had any success in recovering or getting a rider to pay the $10 fee yet or is it just new and you haven't come across a rider with a pet yet?


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Desert Driver - I didn't answer the poll, it's sort of "loaded" with the last option being the only reasonable one because all animals smell in one way or another LOL  You should smell my Great Dane from time to time - lol.
> 
> I haven't had to personally resort to any type of fee for accepting riders with pets (not service animals). I guess riders in my area don't feel it's necessary to travel with their pets anywhere. I did take 2 riders to the airport with their cat in a carrier, they were going home from School and had to take their pet with them.
> 
> Have you had any success in recovering or getting a rider to pay the $10 fee yet or is it just new and you haven't come across a rider with a pet yet?


I had people smell just as bad if not worst them a pet. I wonder if I can charge for stinky butt smells left on my new leather seats. Doesn't happen all the time but it does happen. Pee.....uuu....


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Desert Driver - I didn't answer the poll, it's sort of "loaded" with the last option being the only reasonable one because all animals smell in one way or another LOL  You should smell my Great Dane from time to time - lol.
> 
> I haven't had to personally resort to any type of fee for accepting riders with pets (not service animals). I guess riders in my area don't feel it's necessary to travel with their pets anywhere. I did take 2 riders to the airport with their cat in a carrier, they were going home from School and had to take their pet with them.
> 
> Have you had any success in recovering or getting a rider to pay the $10 fee yet or is it just new and you haven't come across a rider with a pet yet?


I shouldn't have to explain this, but the last option in the poll was purely for humor's sake.

I have successfully charged the $10 fee twice this holiday season with no problems and with ratings of 5 coming to me both times. Responsible pet owners get it. It's not a problem. And I have transported four or five animals in cages to airport and to vet visits. When I explain my policy about charging for uncaged animals, those people think the policy makes perfect sense, too. See, a person will rarely encounter trouble for being reasonable and being able to clearly articulate one's reasons. Bottom line here is, no one wants another person's pet fur on their clothes or have to smell the previous pax's pet. It truly is that simple and responsible pet owners get it. I impose strict pet rules at my rental properties, too. Again, be reasonable and be prepared to articulate.

Now, here's a challenge for me. It's supposed to be rainy in my fair burgh the next couple of days. I may very well have the pleasure of Eau de Wet Mutt in my car at some point, so I'll have a full can of Febreze at the ready and a reserved stall at the vac center at the Chevron station.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> I had people smell just as bad if not worst them a pet. I wonder if I can charge for stinky butt smells left on my new leather seats. Doesn't happen all the time but it does happen. Pee.....uuu....


Well, all I can say is, I have my policy on pets and I have freely shared it. I'll look to you for development for the stinky butt policy. Deal?
Or, maybe instead of offering water, gum, mints, and candy you could offer a roll of Quilted Northern. Just an idea I'm tossin' out there.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't offer anything to riders, no water, candies, mints or even ass wipes! Maybe I can call them before hand and ask; did you wash your ass? or do you have a smelly uncaged pet because I have a stench cleaning charge of $10 on top of your regular Uber fare. Btw I like Quilted Norther, it's my favorite.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> I don't offer anything to riders, no water, candies, mints or even ass wipes! Maybe I can call them before hand and ask; did you wash your ass? or do you have a smelly uncaged pet because I have a stench cleaning charge of $10 on top of your regular Uber fare. Btw I like Quilted Norther, it's my favorite.


I'm a telephone book page man myself. But with more ad more phone book companies going digital, have you ever tried to wipe with a 23" LCD monitor? It's quite tricky, I gotta say.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

No I have to say I haven't, but imagine I could be, tricky that it is, But with so much shit posted on the internet why add to outside of your computer' aesthetics. Ahh I get it now that's why some people ass stinks up my car seats, they are wiping their ass with 23" LED monitors.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Last sunday i got a ping two blocks away from me, as i slowly drove to the destination i saw this lady and her puppy waving at me like she was in a rush, drove right past her and canceled as i watched her shocked face in the mirror, no regrets.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Last sunday i got a ping two blocks away from me, as i slowly drove to the destination i saw this lady and her puppy waving at me like she was in a rush, drove right past her and canceled as i watched her shocked face in the mirror, no regrets.


Excellent call. You really don't need to spend the next two hours extracting puppy pee and doggie doo from your upholstery and carpet. I love animals and I am more than willing to clean up after my critters, but no way am I cleaning up after another's pet without being fairly compensated. That's just common business sense, of course.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I have no issue as long as they don't make a mess. I've had 2 in the last 2 days & probably 6 in the last few months with no issues.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

jaymaxx44 said:


> I have no issue as long as they don't make a mess. I've had 2 in the last 2 days & probably 6 in the last few months with no issues.


When do you vacuum up the sheddings, or do you only transport hairless critters?


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Lap dogs and carriers so far but my interior is black so I might have to do that $10 fee if I sense an issue.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> When riders wish to enter my car with a pet, I charge a $10 service fee for each uncaged pet. Caged pets - no problem. The reason for this policy is because I have black upholstery, and after a pet rides I have to go offline to vacuum and deodorize the upholstery. I likely lose more than $10 in fares while I'm offline, but I'm a softie for people who travel with their pets, so I only charge $10. I'm not sure how Uber feels about this and, frankly, I don't care. But here is the note I sent to Uber this morning on the topic.
> 
> _I'm an Uber driver and I keep the interior of my car immaculately clean. I also have black upholstery. Ergo, when riders have pets I charge a $10 service fee for each uncaged pet. If the pet is caged, I don't charge a service fee. But an uncaged pet necessitates a trip to the vacuum cleaner and a spritzing of upholstery deodorizer, that likely costs me more than $10 in lost fares. As an independent contractor I have say over what goes on in my car, so I don't see a problem with my policy. Uber is OK with such a policy, correct?_​


Seems a little strict. The riders I've had with pets had them on their lap the whole time. How does that mess up the car? Can't imagine telling someone I'm going to charge them $10 for that.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Once i had a rider with a small dog promise me his dog was going to stay on his lap the entire time, well, he didn't, as a matter of fact the pet was rolling and walking all over my seats and floor, despite what the rider said and my nasty looks, i didn't want to kick his ******bag face out in order to "minimize" the damage since the damage was already done. It left a sh*tload of hair on my seats and even with a vacuum i didn't manage to get rid of it all, as it was some pretty persistent hair. Needless to say i got bad ratings that night because of that small, harmless "lap" dog. It took a 40$ complete car wash to get rid of it and to this day if i look hard enough i'm sure i can still find a couple left overs here and there. That was the first and last time i let a rider's pet in my ride.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> When do you vacuum up the sheddings, or do you only transport hairless critters?


While we are charging for pets, we should start to charge every pax for dragging in dirt and grass on their shoes and those pesky scuff marks on the seat back and doors, we can double the charge to $20 on rainy, muddy days. We'll let just hope it's only mud and not doggie dip.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> While we are charging for pets, we should start to charge every pax for dragging in dirt and grass on their shoes and those pesky scuff marks on the seat back and doors, we can double the charge to $20 on rainy, muddy days. We'll let just hope it's only mud and not doggie dip.


Implement whatever policies you feel are appropriate to make it worth your while. As IC's, we have the luxury of imposing whatever charges or fees we wish because our vehicles are not Uber-owned and we are not employees of Uber. If you wish to implement a dirty shoe surcharge, more power to ya!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Once i had a rider with a small dog promise me his dog was going to stay on his lap the entire time, well, he didn't, as a matter of fact the pet was rolling and walking all over my seats and floor, despite what the rider said and my nasty looks, i didn't want to kick his ******bag face out in order to "minimize" the damage since the damage was already done. It left a sh*tload of hair on my seats and even with a vacuum i didn't manage to get rid of it all, as it was some pretty persistent hair. Needless to say i got bad ratings that night because of that small, harmless "lap" dog. It took a 40$ complete car wash to get rid of it and to this day if i look hard enough i'm sure i can still find a couple left overs here and there. That was the first and last time i let a rider's pet in my ride.


Great anecdote and a very sound policy on your part. Well done, cyb3rpunk, well done!
Had it been your dog, no big deal. But no one taking a dirt-cheap ride purchases the right to phuque up your car. It's just that simple.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Once i had a rider with a small dog promise me his dog was going to stay on his lap the entire time, well, he didn't, as a matter of fact the pet was rolling and walking all over my seats and floor, despite what the rider said and my nasty looks, i didn't want to kick his ******bag face out in order to "minimize" the damage since the damage was already done. It left a sh*tload of hair on my seats and even with a vacuum i didn't manage to get rid of it all, as it was some pretty persistent hair. Needless to say i got bad ratings that night because of that small, harmless "lap" dog. It took a 40$ complete car wash to get rid of it and to this day if i look hard enough i'm sure i can still find a couple left overs here and there. That was the first and last time i let a rider's pet in my ride.


At that point you should taken plenty of pics and email Uber and requested a cleaning fee and don't work the rest of the day until it got clean to show them you had a lost income because of it. I don't have to look very hard to find many stray human hairs, some long blond ones, short black ones, straight one curly one. One time I had some girls sit way in the back row of my XL, the next morning I went to check the back row for trash or items left behind, but what I found was a white streak mark right in he middle of the seat like she wiped her pu$$y on my seat, I didn't want to know what it was, I just put on some rubber gloves and took plenty of antibacterial wipes to get that mess off. Some people are just dirty and nasty. I hope my leather seat did get an STD, maybe I should get it check out.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I love dogs but I don't allow them in my car. I love having a clean car more than I want to drive someone around with their dog. If however, the rider is like a little smokin' hot raver girl then I'd probably make an exception.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Implement whatever policies you feel are appropriate to make it worth your while. As IC's, we have the luxury of imposing whatever charges or fees we wish because our vehicles are not Uber-owned and we are not employees of Uber. If you wish to implement a dirty shoe surcharge, more power to ya!


Of course you know that I'm not serious right?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I love dogs but I don't allow them in my car. I love having a clean car more than I want to drive someone around with their dog. If however, the rider is like a little smokin' hot raver girl then I'd probably make an exception.


Good policy...and collect the $10 fee, too!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> Of course you know that I'm not serious right?


Indeed! We blog so we can snark.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Good policy...and collect the $10 fee, too!


Oh, I get you now, this is a plot to get as many drivers deactivated as possible, well that's one way to desaturate of our markets of too many drivers. What a brilliant plan. I'll start a new thread with other possible deactivation ideas and let see how many drivers falls for it and get deactivated.

Again I'm not serious.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ShooUber said:


> Oh, I get you now, this is a plot to get as many drivers deactivated as possible, well that's one way to desaturate of our markets of too many drivers. What a brilliant plan. I'll start a new thread with other possible deactivation ideas and let see how many drivers falls for it and get deactivated.
> 
> Again I'm not serious.


Curses! You've foiled my evil plot to generate an additional $12 driving tonight!


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Last sunday i got a ping two blocks away from me, as i slowly drove to the destination i saw this lady and her puppy waving at me like she was in a rush, drove right past her and canceled as i watched her shocked face in the mirror, no regrets.


Let me get this straight, the puppy was waving at you? Admit it, you called the dog a puppy for shock value didn't you? The puppy's legs were probably tired and could have used a ride!


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> I support your policy, and believe it to be reasonable, but that would not be compliant with ADA Policies if it is a Service Animal.
> Emotional Support animals do not count as as service animal per Federal ADA Laws, but you would need to check local regulations, as they may be included in some states/localities.


You must as a uber partner allow service animals in your vehicle by federal law. & No charging extra because you will be deactivated if they find out you do this. Because it's against the law. But Non service animals yes tell them you won't allow animals.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Curses! You've foiled my evil plot to generate an additional $12 driving tonight!


Oh man, I'm sorry! $12. That's sucks. I though you had a better plan than that. I can delete my post to minimize your exposure damage if you'd like. .

Best of luck with your $10 pet fees. 
I'm serious about that statement.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Pet fees, really, lol.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> When riders wish to enter my car with a pet, I charge a $10 service fee for each uncaged pet. Caged pets - no problem. The reason for this policy is because I have black upholstery, and after a pet rides I have to go offline to vacuum and deodorize the upholstery. I likely lose more than $10 in fares while I'm offline, but I'm a softie for people who travel with their pets, so I only charge $10. I'm not sure how Uber feels about this and, frankly, I don't care. But here is the note I sent to Uber this morning on the topic.
> 
> _I'm an Uber driver and I keep the interior of my car immaculately clean. I also have black upholstery. Ergo, when riders have pets I charge a $10 service fee for each uncaged pet. If the pet is caged, I don't charge a service fee. But an uncaged pet necessitates a trip to the vacuum cleaner and a spritzing of upholstery deodorizer, that likely costs me more than $10 in lost fares. As an independent contractor I have say over what goes on in my car, so I don't see a problem with my policy. Uber is OK with such a policy, correct?_​


Just curious, did Uber reply?

Btw, how do you ask for the fee and do you first ask if it a service pet?

Ive only had dogs twice, once it was a service dog so of course, no problem and the other time it was with a minor (her mom ordered the car for her and I ddi not know we were not allowed to drive minors but since she was barely 16 I just let her in)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> When riders wish to enter my car with a pet, I charge a $10 service fee for each uncaged pet. Caged pets - no problem. The reason for this policy is because I have black upholstery, and after a pet rides I have to go offline to vacuum and deodorize the upholstery. I likely lose more than $10 in fares while I'm offline, but I'm a softie for people who travel with their pets, so I only charge $10. I'm not sure how Uber feels about this and, frankly, I don't care. But here is the note I sent to Uber this morning on the topic.
> 
> _I'm an Uber driver and I keep the interior of my car immaculately clean. I also have black upholstery. Ergo, when riders have pets I charge a $10 service fee for each uncaged pet. If the pet is caged, I don't charge a service fee. But an uncaged pet necessitates a trip to the vacuum cleaner and a spritzing of upholstery deodorizer, that likely costs me more than $10 in lost fares. As an independent contractor I have say over what goes on in my car, so I don't see a problem with my policy. Uber is OK with such a policy, correct?_​


I have not come across this but I have dog a and cats myself and I also deliver pizza and the pizza bags are not always the cleanest on the outside. So when I'm delivering pizza I have a waterproof sort of thin canvas cover that has clips to hang it around the rear headrests. It pretty much covers the entire back seat. I remove it when ubering. Takes 2 mins. If I'm transporting a pet I plan to let them know that's fine but in the back seat and they will have to have the cover in place. That's what I do with MY pets. It does have small openings for seat belts. FYI the bottom of crates can get dirty too. I would use my cover or put at least put it on the seat where the crate is.

Small dogs in a lap I probably would not worry too much but they would be told it MUST stay in their lap.

You can find the covers at stores like petsmart or amazon. I actually got 2 when they were super cheap on groupon. 
Search pet car seat cover on amazon. They also have the hammock style but that doesn't really work with a person also in the back. It does protect the back of the front seats though.

By the way this is also on top of the regular seat covers I got on amazon which I like. Search for fh leatherette seat covers for those. A ***** to put on but for a basic uberX car they're nice and protect somewhat. I had them long before ubering in my previous car and bought some the week I bought this one. I have a kia soul and they fit very well in it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Once i had a rider with a small dog promise me his dog was going to stay on his lap the entire time, well, he didn't, as a matter of fact the pet was rolling and walking all over my seats and floor, despite what the rider said and my nasty looks, i didn't want to kick his ******bag face out in order to "minimize" the damage since the damage was already done. It left a sh*tload of hair on my seats and even with a vacuum i didn't manage to get rid of it all, as it was some pretty persistent hair. Needless to say i got bad ratings that night because of that small, harmless "lap" dog. It took a 40$ complete car wash to get rid of it and to this day if i look hard enough i'm sure i can still find a couple left overs here and there. That was the first and last time i let a rider's pet in my ride.


Next time take photos and see if uber will charge a cleaning fee.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> I don't charge anything and I gladly let the pet in after I pet and play with it myself. I love animals. I own two cats and a ball python. Want to get a dog soon.


POST # 7 /CatnipHigh : ♤♡♢♧ C'mon East
young man and claim your reptilian prize!
The 2nd Annual Python "Derby" will be
underway soon in South Florida.By then you might 
need to replace the delicious (for large snakes)
felines AND acquire the canine!

As a pet owner myself (avian & rodential)
I applaud @DesertDriver's commonsense
policy and practical $olution to "unavoidable
downtime".


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Id rather take pets than humans- - -

Anyway,, I have one steady who is blind,, and had a seeing eye Shepherd - -The dogs goes in the back of the Subaru and I have to call when I get to the destination for this guys partner to meet him- - not really a hassle- - 10 $$$ tip all the time
Makes me feel good- - **** it-- who cares if UBER cares or not- -(I'm sure they dont --unless they can get positive publicly out of my random act of kindness and take the credit

jack


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Id rather take pets than humans- - -
> 
> Anyway,, I have one steady who is blind,, and had a seeing eye Shepherd - -The dogs goes in the back of the Subaru and I have to call when I get to the destination for this guys partner to meet him- - not really a hassle- - 10 $$$ tip all the time
> Makes me feel good- - **** it-- who cares if UBER cares or not- -(I'm sure they dont --unless they can get positive publicly out of my random act of kindness and take the credit
> ...


Excellent! Well done. I don't charge a fee for assistance animals or caged animals. I only charge the $10 fee when pets come in contact with my upholstery. I should probably charge more as I have to go offline and vacuum my car before next fare, but I have a real soft spot for pets.


----------

